

Delete 10 Facebook friends, get a free Whopper - jkopelman
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10136679-36.html

======
comatose_kid
Finally - a really great way to piss off all of my Hindu friends...

~~~
paraschopra
Frankly, I didn't get the joke

~~~
josefresco
Moooo... look it up.

------
jwesley
Very clever and has already garnered loads of media attention, but I always
wonder with ad campaigns like this how much it really adds to the bottom line.
Might just be an amusing waste of money.

~~~
ojbyrne
I bet more than half the people who get the coupon will get fries and a drink
with their free whopper. Which is probably enough for breakeven.

------
compay
Do something heartless, and then kill your heart.

------
rms
You can always add them back. Of course in the process you'll have to mention
Burger King...

Burger King.

Burger King.

Burger King.

------
thetable
Reminds me of German satire magazine Titanic, which would enter your name in a
raffle for cash if you sent them proof of cancelling a magazine subscription.

------
geuis
So if I add 10 friends, do I get something from Whole Foods?

~~~
josefresco
This is the _perfect time_ for a whole foods seller to piggyback on this great
PR machine and get some publicity for themselves by doing exactly what you
suggested.

------
iamdave
I'm pretty sure there are 10 people on Facebook I only added because we had
the benefit of going to the same high school without actually being friends in
the first place, so sure why not. Less fluff on my Facebook account, and I get
a free burger out of it.

Genius.

------
lsb
Imagine, Facebook realizes that people just friend people willy-nilly, so they
team up with Burger King to find out who people value less than a tenth of a
hamburger (McDonald's quarter-pounders, if memory serves, are $1.25 or so).
Pretty slick marketing.

------
ggruschow
Does anyone know who is responsible for this idea & campaign? I'd like to work
with them.

~~~
gaius
The same people who do the _I'm a PC_ campaign. You know, the one that has a
bunch of paid actors all saying "I'm a PC" but doesn't show any machines doing
anything.

~~~
josefresco
I think MS missed the mark on that campaign. I wanted them to go for the
throat and poke fun at the perceived smugness/hipster attitude of Mac owners.
Instead they took the high road ... disappointing.

~~~
gaius
What's particularly interesting is Apple don't really do the smugness stuff
(anymore). If you see the new iPhone ads, it's _all_ iPhone, on screen, doing
stuff. MS have enormous potential here, they could just show PCs running games
for example, the PC has loads more games than OSX, they win that one hands
down. Instead they come off as looking like a poor imitation.

~~~
kirse
That would be brilliant - A Mac/PC ad where PC is having fun playing games and
Mac has to sit around and do boring stuff =)

Of course it'd be completely false like all the other Mac/PC commercials, but
that's the average consumer for ya...

~~~
Retric
That could backfire the PC guy is fighting daemons while the Mac guy is
playing on the Wii. ;-)

------
knieveltech
It's the social networking equivalent of Soylent Green. I know where I'm going
for lunch.

------
sebastian
Brilliant!

------
rscott
Done. Note, it's a mailed coupon so you have to wait 2-4 weeks.

~~~
mseebach
Are you serious? Talk about having a fun idea and then totally dropping the
ball.

------
teej
This is the most creative use of a Facebook app I've seen in a long time.
Facebook has been making it practically impossible for apps to to incentivize
"integration points" (like adding friends). This is essentially incentivizing
de-integration!

------
SwellJoe
I don't think I'd have any friends left, if I deleted ten. Good thing I'm a
vegetarian.

------
paul7986
Do they still have that mascot King - gave me the willies

------
likpok
Seriously, who doesn't have 10 friends to lose? Or you can add 10 random
people if you don't feel like alienating your "real" friends.

~~~
rglullis
I was thinking the exact same opposite. I'd delete my very best friends. The
ones that know that wouldn't feel hurt by what is supposed to be a joke.

------
sam_in_nyc
I love whoppers.

